# Geneva 2011: Video Interviews with Audi's Chief Designer Stefan Sielaff and and Chief of Electrification Frank van Meel



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As with our interview at the Detroit Auto Show with Audi of America boss Johan de Nysschen, we worked again at Geneva with Audi's social media team to perform several interviews to help tell the story of Geneva. First up is chief of design Stefan Sielaff who takes questions from Twitter and Facebook and talks quite a bit about the new Audi A3. Watch below.






Next is Frank van Meel, head of Audi's electrification efforts. Frank chats with us a bit about the new Q5 hybrid. Watch below.


----------



## typ356 (Mar 17, 2001)

George, Great interviews! Very informative.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

typ356;bt892 said:


> George, Great interviews! Very informative.


Thanks!


----------

